# Fuel Pump Bolts



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

I was in the process of stripping down the engine on my 1968 GTO. I noticed something interesting about the bolts on the fuel pump (I don't have the tool to take them out :willy. The are round and splined. Anyone know the technical name and size of them? Also where can I get the socket to remove them?


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Round and a spline???? Is there a hole in the center of the head of the bolt, and does the hole have 6 sides? Like a hexagon shaped hole.


If yes, you have an Allen head bolt!
Use an Allen wrench!

If not, sounds like a Vise Grip bolt!!!!


It could also be a 12 point hex bolt, use a 12 point socket.

Let's go for the Allen head!!!

rich


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Sounds as if someone used 12 point bolts. the original bolt is a 6 point hex and has a heavy washer as part of the head, probably long gone. Be sure they are not too long. The furthest forward one is easy to strip and rear one is not a blind hole and can leak if not sealed correctly. Worse case is if it is too long. When the engine is running the timing chain has been known to 'slap' it as it goes by causing a long and disappointing journey looking for the noise. I have found both scenarios in engines I have taken apart. Even my own had a oil leak in front at first I thought it was the front seal, then I thought it was the fuel pump...it was the bolt.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

:agree probably twelve point. i bet you have the right tool and just arent used to seeing a bolt look like that.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

There's also what's called an 'external star socket'. It may be one of those, 6 splines and kinda curved in between them.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

that would be an inverted TORX, but most of those are metric.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

FYI many a Concours car gets points off for not paying attention to the fuel pump bolts! Les


----------



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

Mystery solved it took a 3/8 twelve point socket. I have never seen a bolt like that before, I was sure it took a speciality tool but I was wrong. Up till now I thought the only purpose of a twelve point socket was rounding out and stripping hex head bolts. So far you guys are two for two on being right. The first was getting the motor out. I will have something new soon for sure. :cool


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

sixeightGTO said:


> Mystery solved it took a 3/8 twelve point socket. I have never seen a bolt like that before, I was sure it took a speciality tool but I was wrong. Up till now I thought the only purpose of a twelve point socket was rounding out and stripping hex head bolts. So far you guys are two for two on being right. The first was getting the motor out. I will have something new soon for sure. :cool


Aftermarket fasteners, especially ARP, is fond of the 12 point head. Are they stainless too ? Someone was going for the "custom" look. Oh wait, wasn't your car sitting for many years ? It would be odd to have aftermarket bolts then....:confused


----------



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

They appear to be factory. I had an early built 68 and these are exactly what are in mine even though they are listed as up to 67 (maybe they switched them after using up all the old stock first who knows?)

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=N128RG


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

interesting, so they are supposed to be 12 point bolts on the fuel pump?


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

sixeightGTO, I just received those 12 points from Ames. They are 12 points with ARP engraved on each head... 

I would prefer generic hex-bolts if that's more "correct". Did the fuel pump bolts come 6 or 12 sided from the factory?

Edit: 
646904GTO answered my question already in the post...I'm going to swallow the $6 ARPs and use a more generic 6 sided bolt.


----------



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

I am pretty sure the twelve point bolt was the factory bolt. My car was one owner car (I have seen some of the rigging the original owner did) adding a 12 point bolt would not follow his pattern. I could see him chunking the 12 point bolt for some hex bolts though. 

Mal if you have the 12 point bolts I would go ahead and use them I am pretty sure they are "correct".


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

thanks, sixeightGTo. I'll flip 'em back for the 3rd time today! :lol:


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

:agree the 12 point bolt is definately correct. that is what is on my 66 and they were never touched until i began the restoration.


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

This is what the factory used to attach the fuel pump. Most were 3/8-16 threads, but some timing covers were 5/16". I don't know if they used lockwashers, flat washers, or no washers. Yes, all you need is a 3/8" twelve point socket.


----------

